
Sysadmin Day Sale – 50% Off on All Devuan VMs - chipsdujour
https://devuanhosting.com/
======
telmich
Disclaimer: I'm the CEO of that company.

I have worked at so many different companies as a sysdamin and was always
wondering, when can I actually benefit or make an impact on sysadmin day.

Even if no-one was actually using that discount, it is pretty nice to be able
to make a statement and remind sysadmins that there is still an easy to
maintain Linux out there.

So enjoy your sysadmin day and remind me again: why you are using a Linux
distro that aborts fsck, renames network interfaces pseudo-randomly or does
not shutdown?

